# 911 call from Burger King



## DampCharcoal (Mar 31, 2005)

This is supposedly a 911 call from a lady who was unhappy with the service she received!

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,12922482%7Emode=flat%7Edays=10


----------



## middie (Mar 31, 2005)

aw man... it won't work for me


----------



## wasabi (Mar 31, 2005)

*Me too......*


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 31, 2005)

Incredible!  

BC


----------



## Heat (Mar 31, 2005)

*Hahahahhahah!!*

 THAT IS HISTERICAL!!! Some people are ridiculous!! What are we protecting you from the wrong Western Cheese Burger   Hahahahhahahaha! Thanks for the nice laugh Damp Charcoal!!


----------

